# Bromated vs Unbromated Flour



## idared (Aug 6, 2015)

I recently switched from bleached bromated flour to unbleached, unbromated flour.  Now I'm having trouble with my lemon cakes and chocolate cakes.  They do not rise properly and sink after removing from the oven.  What do I need to do to compensate for the lack of bromate which seems to be causing the problem?


----------



## kailarina (Aug 7, 2015)

Potassium bromate is a dough strengthened. Compensating without it requires a longer mixing time.

Here is an article that will help explain.
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/professional/bromate.html

Good luck!


----------



## kailarina (Aug 7, 2015)

I should really proof read


----------

